# -56 lbs.



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm not a slave to the scale, in fact I hardly ever check. (It seems the only times I have checked my weight loss has been when I'm at the Vet's office taking in one of my dogs.) Well, last Friday I found myself there again so,... I quickly checked myself on their digital scale and to date I have lost a total of 56 lbs. on doing nothing but the 3 day diet. No exercising, (beyond adding a 3/4 mile walk once or twice a day when I can.) Other than that, it's just diet for three days each week. 

I think what has helped has been a couple of my co-workers also decided to try it. (I found out later though that they both were cheating lit bits here and there) so what's the point if you're going to cheat? We did it the first time for a month and a half and I lost 47 lbs. at that time. Then we kinda broke it off, when we found out who was cheating and who was not. But then started up again. I'm sure you all can look it up for here is what I just took off the net. Of course there are skeptics, but hey, it ain't like I'm getting paid to endorse this plan. This is the first REAL time I've been able to lose weight and keep it off. One co-worker just spent $76,000 having that by-pass surgery. I think my way is less expensive.:goodjob:

The 3 Day Diet meal plan:

Day 1 

Breakfast 

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

1/2 grapefruit or juice

1 piece toast with 1 tablespoon peanut butter

Lunch 

1/2 cup tuna

1 piece toast

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

Dinner 

3 ounces any lean meat or chicken

1 cup green beans

1 cup carrots

1 apple

1 cup regular vanilla ice cream

Day 2 

Breakfast 

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

1 egg

1/2 banana

1 piece toast

Lunch 

1 cup cottage cheese or tuna

8 regular saltine crackers

Dinner 

2 beef franks

1 cup broccoli or cabbage

1/2 cup carrots

1/2 banana

1/2 cup regular vanilla ice cream

Day 3 

Breakfast 

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

5 regular saltine crackers

1 ounce cheddar cheese

1 apple

Lunch 

Black coffee or tea, with 1-2 packets Sweet & Low or Equal

1 boiled egg

1 piece toast

Dinner 

1 cup tuna

1 cup carrots

1 cup cauliflower

1 cup melon

1/2 cup regular vanilla ice cream

In addition to its strict daily food prescription, dieters drink 4 cups of water or noncaloric drinks daily.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats!!! on your weight loss keep it up. It sounds like it works for you, I think everyone has something bad to say about any diet. I am trying the Sacred Heart Diet, and there is alot of bad things said about it too. I did ask a friend who is a nurse and her husband is a doctor and they didn't see anything wrong with the diet that I am on. I was looking for something to switch to later I will have to keep this in mind.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

So what do you do on the other 4 days? Do you just basically watch how much you eat, or do you just eat whatever you want?

Not many calories on this diet, but I know that after you get used to doing that it probably wouldn't be so bad.

:clap::goodjob::clap::goodjob:

Congratulations on your weight loss! I'm ready and probably will start this diet next week after I have had a chance to get to the store to buy what I don't have.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I wouldn't be able to follow that, I don't like to use artificial sweeteners. Glad it has worked for you. I like it that it is all planned out, I do better with having things layed out for me. Congrats on the loss. Pam


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

When my son was preparing for Marine Corps Bootcamp (4 years ago), we tried a diet very much like the 3 day plan...he lost 'some' weight, I became ill from it.
To this day my son will not eat Tuna, vanilla ice cream or Cottage cheese...~lol~..
So I tried another eating plan: eat vegetarian for 3 days then eat 'normally' for 4. I gained 5 lbs.!!!
Then hubby and I started eating vegetarian every other day...weight started to drop about 3 lbs. a week.
I am now vegetarian, hubby and son are still eating vegetarian every other day and there is still a consistant weight loss! 
I think we found what works best for us!

P.S. When son and I were on the 3 day diet we chose bacon as our 3 oz.....you get a lot of bacon in 3 oz...~lol~...only did that once though


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

Excellent! :clap:


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

You know, I have told this diet to a lot of people. Some are skeptical, but when you see my baggy pants and look at the battle scars on my belt, (I'm down to the very last hole and could cut another but have not yet) If you look at it this way, there are some people out there who hate beats, some hate cottage cheese, or whatever... But it's only for 3 days and at most only 1 serving of "that yucky stuff" BUT even at that, if you substitute or cut out the beats all together, you've still managed to change your eating habits by 3 days and that's almost 1/2 a week. (You're bound to see some weight loss rather than doing nothing...)


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

My diet philosophy is if it's healthy and it's working for you - it's a great plan. 

For your diet to work you can't be intaking more then you are using the other 4 days right? 

Which would mean you are eating under 900 calories for 3 days - and no more then 1500-1600 the other four -- I'd prefer to just keep it under 1100-1200 daily, but that might not work for you.

Marlene
Marlene


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Mentioned this thread to my son, his response was "It didn't work, I lost the weight because I had a Staff Sgt. running on my heels for 5 miles 4 times a week"...~lol~... He also said that the fact that NO SEASONING whatsoever was allowed also made the diet inedible. I forgot about that little goodie, so I found the printout and sure nuf...no seasoning allowed, no salt, no pepper, nothing.
I applaud anyone that can stick to such a restrictive regime.
You Go Slev!!!! Good job!!!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

marinemomtatt said:


> Mentioned this thread to my son, his response was "It didn't work, I lost the weight because I had a Staff Sgt. running on my heels for 5 miles 4 times a week"...~lol~... He also said that the fact that NO SEASONING whatsoever was allowed also made the diet inedible. I forgot about that little goodie, so I found the printout and sure nuf...no seasoning allowed, no salt, no pepper, nothing.
> I applaud anyone that can stick to such a restrictive regime.
> You Go Slev!!!! Good job!!!


...I guess I could be the Staff Sgt. and scream into his ear, that "Come on you maggot, ...it's just three short days out of your life....!" lol

I am 44 years old now. I have been overweight all of my life to some degree. But, I really put the weight on back in my early to mid 20's, when I had a job that had me working late into the night making phone calls. (That's a lot of sitting around and drinking Mountain Dew & high salty snack foods & chips) 

From the time I graduated high school, no actually even during high school I adjusted my thinking because I knew I was fat, I found the secret that even fat kids can "fit in" to the various "clicks" and groups in a school setting by being funny and often not just making jokes but also laughing at myself or making myself the butt of the joke. (By some freak twist of reality, those out there that have been overweight all of their lives actually can relate to this I think...???) 

So over the years/decades I've attempted several times and several different diets and schemes, but nothing ever really worked. Either I really didn't try, or cheated, or found some other excuse or reason as to why "it didn't work for me". And now I hear some of my friends on here offer the same reasons or excuses as to why this one or that one just will not work for them, because of whatever their reasons are. 

Honestly, up until just now I've been following this thread and not understanding why someone who's overweight wouldn't just give it a try, It's only 3 days out of your life, (not much of a commitment really, is it?) I mean, come on, the reason someone is not going to try it is because you can't have seasoning for 3 stinking days, ...out of your life?? What happens if you lose power of 3 days and don't have satellite tv, or your computer dies or locks up? ...it's just 3 simple days. 

Then it hit me, dieting alone isn't the anwser, just wishing the weight away isn't the answer. There has to be a switch somewhere in your life that "clicks" and turns on the "lite" (--ah haha a little weight humor) For me it was the picture taken of myself serving coffee, (as a joke) to one of our artists who wasn't at his booth because he was outside enjoying nature and listening to the birds sing. Seeing that picture floating on my co-workers computer screen made the first "click" to REALLY try at something to lose weight. Shortly after that, my co-worker suggested we try the 3 day plan as she wanted to lose weight too. My 2nd click was this past winter when I was carrying 50lb. sacks of feed into my barn. That one really CLICKED, when I heaved that 50lb. sack over my shoulder and really felt it. WOW, that is a lot of weight....

I guess my point is, anyone can say anything, and anyone can do anything, or you do nothing, but no amount of positive results from anyone else can MAKE you make the commitment to try something, no matter if it's only for 3 minutes. I'm now betting that whenever in your life your switch clicks, and it's your time to lose weight, anything will work. Heck, I bet you could sit down with a stick of butter and a fork and the weight will fall off. (well, maybe not that, but..) 

PLEASE NOTE: MMT I'm not picking on you, just used your post as the example post.  BUT FOR ALL OF YOU NON DO-ers OUT THERE, if it is going to kill you if you eat one serving of beets, skip them, or add a little seasoning if you must, or make that tweak. In all honestly, it's better to tweak it and eat it, than to just sit there and find countless ways as to why it won't work. 

COME ON, .....IT'S JUST 3 DAYS OUT OF YOUR LIFE...!!!!! 

****IDEA*** Should we start a thread next week as: THE 3 DAY DIET, and lets all check in with each other? How many takers would we have I wonder??? :icecream: <ooo I like ice cream>


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

SLEV I really enjoyed your last post...I'm still smiling!
The day after I eat bread I notice weight gain...what's with that?!

I have been fighting weight gain since my youngest (my Marine)was born, the first few months everyone kept saying I was anorexic I'm 5'7" and at that time I weighed 120 lbs. too skinny for my body structure.
Then suddening BAM I was 148, then 162, then178...all the way into the 190's. I have never been a junkfood addict, have always loved veggies, always or so I thought made good food choices, so how did that happen?!
You can imagine how thrilled I am now to be seeing the numbers on the scale getting lower and lower...WoooHooo!!!!
I make small weightloss goals for myself, my next goal is 165...5 pounds from now!!! Heck with my bone structure I would be thrilled to stay at 165!

Thanks for making me smile!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I went yesterday and bought the stuff I needed for this diet, but I have a question Slev! You keep saying beets in your posts. I see beans. Which one is correct? I bought green beans. Am I reading that wrong?

I am going to do this. I am at 271 and my husband is doing it. He just went over the 300 pound mark. Neither of us are happy about this and we just found out 2 days ago that there may be a problem with his heart. So at 70, we are going to try to make a change for the better for him and at 49 for me.

I'm anxiously waiting to hear from you on this Slev, and also, how long did it take you to lose your weight? Lastly, my question from before, what kind of thing do you do for the other 4 days when not on this diet?

Thanks for your help!

Valorie


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm sorry Valorie,

I didn't check up on this post. I normally check out the sheep & fiber boards...! 

Good for you that you and your husband are giving it a shot. I guess by now though, your 3 days are up, so how did it go? ???? 

...I've been looking all over where the beets went too.... I believe it was on my 2nd day for supper. 

When we first did the plan, I knew I had so much weight to lose I didn't want to be nickle & dimeing it on the scales so I really never looked much. After about 6 weeks of doing the diet, I found myself at the Vet's office and they have a very good AND LARGE digital pet scale so I checked myself there. That's when I found out I had lost 47 lbs. Then is also when the 2 co-workers admitted they had been cheating a little bit here and there, (no wonder they had not lost as much as me) ...but when it got the where I started cheating on the 3rd night supper of pizza & beer I gave it up too. 

But only a few weeks passed when my one co-workers suggested we try it again, because she really did see where I had lost the weight and wanted to get results like I had. UPDATE: Today she just announced that she has lost 30 lbs. which has been her goal for some time now. 

Anyway, after we went back on it for about 3 more weeks I just happened to be at the Vet's office again so then is when I checked again and what do you know,.... a total of 56 lbs. lost. I've had to add extra holes in my belts and honestly should buy all new clothes but I'm holding out a bit more, buying only what is on clearance and stuff like that. 

So on the off days you really are supposed to just eat regular. Which means if you want a big greasy cheeseburger then get it...! (But to be honest, I found that after several weeks I really wanted some cottage cheese and pairs on occassion, still like the burgers, but now I like the salads from Imo's pizza, Pondarosa offers some good lunch and you can get everything on the menu there, just stay away from what is not good for you...! 

Good luck I'd like to know how it went. Like i mentioned before, I'd be willing to start a new thread or whatever if there were a bunch of us willing to try it. Moral support is so important....!


----------



## MICHAEL B OHIO (Nov 16, 2006)

Slev so how is it going are you still doing it. I was wondering what your starting weight was. thanks Mike I was thinking about trying hypnosis.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

I was going to try weight watchers again but think I will try this 3 day diet. I'm in if you are still interested in starting a new thread. Moral support here is the best and it would be easier to track with its own thread. 
I do have a question...do I have to use the sweeteners with the tea. I like mine plain but will add it if that is necessary. Also, what is the final verdict with the beets vs. beans. I have to go shopping this weekend and want to get the right stuff. Thanks for the posts. Keep up the good work everyone.
c.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I seem to recall BEETS AND BEANS (will double check)....No you don't have to use sweeteners.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!! No cheating....~lol~...


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey all,

I/we (co-worker) took off a couple weeks, just couldn't seem to find the right 3 days we both worked. This week was our first back on in about 3 weeks. Day one was kind of a bummer, I guess I really wasn't into it yet, but by day two I was on board.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

MICHAEL B OHIO said:


> Slev so how is it going are you still doing it. I was wondering what your starting weight was. thanks Mike I was thinking about trying hypnosis.


Mike, I actually started @ 285 lbs. (although I hid it quite well in my hamhocks, butt & gut) well, it really wasn't hidden, it was placed where I really couldn't see a lot of it, ...but then, I couldn't see my own feet for a lot of years either.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

I looked up the 3 day diet online. There are multiple sites and several different versions. I looked at 3 sites (fitting, right?). One said beets and two said beans. I like beans better so I'm going with them. Also one specified beef hotdogs and the other two said 3oz lean meat...hotdogs are easier but not my favorite, I'm going with them anyway. 
That said...I start on Monday (that's the 3 days before weigh in day). Hope this works


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

hey farmer nurse,

hope it"s going well for you?


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

Slev and all,
I did my first three days of the 3 day diet...I'm down 5.4 pounds. I didn't cheat at all and I was really only hungry around 4 in the afternoon. We don't eat supper until after chores (about 7:30pm). On day two I ate the apple at 5pm. I don't think I would have been able to have eaten all the food that was required for supper that night if I hadn't done it that way. Now that I'm on the downward spiral I don't want to stop so I'm still not going to snack during the day...just eat a bit more at lunch. 
By the way...I followed the 3-day diet that is on the 3-day diet website (I assume that is the real deal). No beets, just beans. I really like all the food that I had to eat so it wasn't hard at all. The ice cream was a very nice treat at the end of every day. :icecream:
c.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Way to Go farmer nurse...! 

(btw: my wife could also be considered a 'farmer-nurse') she works in out-patient surgery. 

Thanksgiving Weekend, is my last days to work before I get laid-off, but we will have the special event where I finally saw just how fat I was. We have an Indian Market every Thanksgiving Weekend, I'll post before and after pics then. (it will make more sence when I post the pics)


----------

